# Wacom Grafiktablett



## LaMorte (5. August 2002)

Hi all  

nachdem ich lange im Forum nach einer Antwort für mein Problem gesucht habe, jedoch nicht fündig geworden bin, muss ich jetzt um Hiiiilfeeee bitten:

Ich bekomme demnächst ein Wacom Grafiktablett Ultra Pad Typ 1212 A4 Oversize.Dei diesem Board ist jedoch kein Pen dabei. Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich jeden x-beliebigen Pen anschließen kann bzw. auf was muss ich achten. Der Intuos2 Grip Pen würde mir sehr zusagen . 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen. Hab mich auch schon an Wacom direkt gewendet jedoch noch keine Antwort erhalten.  

Bye Laura


----------



## Hansch (5. August 2002)

Ich weiß nich, ob ein Intuos2-Pen mit nem UltraPad funktioniert?!?

PS.: Ich bekomme ich bald mein Wacom-Tablett (Intuos A4 Oversize).


----------



## LaMorte (5. August 2002)

Hi Hansch 

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort... kannst mir ja Bescheid sagen wenn du es hast  

Grüsse aus Bayern

Laura


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. August 2002)

Hmm... ich habe das Intuos 2-Tablet. Kenne leider keinen UltraPad-Nutzer, würde mich aber auch interessieren wie es mit Cross-Compatibilität ausschaut


----------



## LaMorte (10. August 2002)

Hi  

erstmal vielen Dank an Hansch und Neurodemon für eure Antworten  

Endlich hab ich vom Wacom-Support eine Antwort erhalten :| und ich denke sie dürfte bestimmt einige interessieren die vielleicht das selbe Problem haben:  


Wacom schrieb: 

Da die verschiedenen Tabletttypen mit unterschiedlichen Frequenzen arbeiten, sind nicht alle Stifte zu allen Tabletts kompatibel. Intuos unterstützt nur Intuos-Eingabegeräte, Intuos2 nur Intuos2-Stifte und -Mäuse. Alle UltraPad-Stifte sind kompatibel mit PenPartner, Artpad, UD und UD2 Tabletts. 

Bitte schauen Sie auf Wacom's Webseite unter;

http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/produkte/ultrapads/ultrapad_input.asp

Dort finden Sie eine Liste der kompatibel Ultrapad Stifte.Der Intuos2 Grip Pen funktioniert nicht Ihrem Tablett.


Gruß Laura :|


----------



## Hansch (17. August 2002)

Ich habe jetzt mein Tablett und es macht sehr viel Spass damit zu zeichnen, skizierren, etc.
Allerdings muss ich mich noch etwas daran gewöhnen, aber ich navigiere mich schon im Moment mit dem Stift durch den InternetExplorer .
Wie schon in einem Thread weiter oben geschrieben, habe ich ein paar Probleme mit dem Abzeichenen, wäre dankbar, wenn einer helfen könnte.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (17. August 2002)

Das dauert eh nichtmehr lange, dann gibts nen Tevion Grafikstift mit einstellbarer Frequenz  
Aldi ist unberechenbar  
Aber solche Dinger gibts bestimmt!
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## LaMorte (19. August 2002)

Also mittlerweile hab ich auch mein Wacom Ultra Pad erhalten
( ebenfalls von Ebay ersteigert  ) 

Die Frage mit dem Pen hat sich geklärt, da bei dem Tablett doch ein Pen dabei ist. *glückgehabt*

Das Arbeiten mit einem Grafiktablett ist einfach klasse aber gewöhnungsbedürtig. Manchmal greif ich dann doch lieber zur Maus


----------

